# Java3D setBounds(BoundingBox)



## whitebrazilian (20. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche eine Kollision von zwei Kisten abzufangen.
Ich würde um ein Primitive, nämlich eine Box, eine BoundingBox packen. Dabei scheitere ich aber schon beim Setzen der Bounds via "setBounds(BoundingBox)", da diese Methode nicht zu funktionieren scheint. Es wird mir, obwohl ich eine BoundingBox setze, eine BoundingSphere zurückgegeben, die ja als default gesetzt ist.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jun 2011)

Fliegt irgendeine Exceptions weil irgendwelche Capabilities nicht gesetzt sind?


----------



## whitebrazilian (20. Jun 2011)

Nein, ich setze die Bounds nachdem ich das Box-Objekt erstellt habe.
Daraufhin rufe ich eine Methode auf, die die Ecken der Box in die setUserData schreiben soll. Hierzu will ich mir in dieser Methode das Bounds-Objekt holen und muss sie mir in eine BoundingBox casten (es sollte ja eine sein), bekomme dann aber die ClassCastException: javax.media.j3d.BoundingSphere cannot be cast to javax.media.j3d.BoundingBox

Das geschieht aber alles noch bevor der Szenengraph live geht.

Grüße,
Tobi


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jun 2011)

Gibt's da ein KSKB dazu?


----------



## whitebrazilian (20. Jun 2011)

Bitteschön.


----------



## Marco13 (20. Jun 2011)

Vor dem Setzen
moveBox.setBoundsAutoCompute(false);


----------



## whitebrazilian (20. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank!!!


----------

